# I have weird facial hair. Any advice?



## placebooooo (Sep 1, 2013)

I always wanted facial hair. I have sideburns on both sides, but for some reason on my left side my sideburn is fine as the hair goes straight down but on my right side my sideburn goes down sideways which is really irritating and weird and the reason why I shave my facial hair. Can I do something about that?I also wish there was some kind of way to make it grow more thicker and more in amount


----------



## Haloman800 (Sep 1, 2013)

To grow more facial hair you need to increase your testosterone. Working out helps. This also might help your other problem, as more hair will even it out.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 1, 2013)

Cut the hairs from your pubic area and with glue, apply as needed. Also works for mustaches and armpit hair.

Source: Been done since the cavemen era.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 1, 2013)

I've got a patch on the left side of my jaw that doesn't grow in. I keep a thick chinstrap that turns into a goatee, except there's a spot on the left that just will not come in.

It used to be like that on the right and over time it started to come in, I'd usually take hair clippers and keep it trimmed really short and then it started to work. May help for you.

Edit - for curiosity's sake, how old are you?  That could have something to do with it.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 1, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I've got a patch on the left side of my jaw that doesn't grow in. I keep a thick chinstrap that turns into a goatee, except there's a spot on the left that just will not come in.
> 
> It used to be like that on the right and over time it started to come in, I'd usually take hair clippers and keep it trimmed really short and then it started to work. May help for you.
> 
> Edit - for curiosity's sake, how old are you? That could have something to do with it.


His profile (or at least I hope it's a he) says 18.

I've had facial hair since I was 11. So while testosterone _may_ help, you won't suddenly have a magnificent beard by working out. If you keep shaving, that should help you. Although you may just grow your hair weirdly, which you probably can't do anything about. My hair grows in a weird way too, but on top of my head, so it's only noticeable to those who cut my hair.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 1, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Cut the hairs from your pubic area and with glue, apply as needed. Also works for mustaches and armpit hair.
> 
> Source: Been done since the cavemen era.


 
Dude. The things that were practiced in prehistoric times have all but faded away. The knowledge of this is common, but the practice of this knowledge is rare.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 1, 2013)

Some people have experimented with Rogaine (minoxidil), with varying degrees of success.  You can get it OTC at any Wal-Mart pharmacy or Walgreens.  

And this might be a handy reference:



Spoiler


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 1, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Dude. The things that were practiced in prehistoric times have all but faded away. The knowledge of this is common, but the practice of this knowledge is rare.


 
Well you're clearly still stick in those ages then because you didn't recognize i was (quite obviously) joking.



Densetsu said:


> And this might be a handy reference:
> -snip-


If we go by your avatar image, you most likely have the Dangerous "Joe Jackson" or "Chin strap" beards. Barely visible


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 1, 2013)

The grain of your facial hair is weird for everyone.  It changes directions randomly.  The only ways to mask it are:

Wait till you have thicker hair, then it's not noticeable unless you actually run your fingers through it.
Do the douche bag "I pretend I don't care how I look, but I really do" thing and just have about a couple millimeters of stubble.  Intentional bed-head and wearing an undershirt around are also a requirement.
I advise against option number 2.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 1, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Well you're clearly still stick in those ages then because you didn't recognize i was (quite obviously) joking.


 
Ugh, good one.


----------



## Silverthorn (Sep 1, 2013)

I say just shave it regularly. I used to have two symetrical spots on my jaw where my beard just wouldn't grow. 
It's been some time since and one of them is gone while the other is barely visible, and it is steadily disappearing.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Sep 1, 2013)

18 seems a bit young for someone to start growing any hair on the sides. For me, I get a few random hairs that grow on the sides (mostly towards the back near the ears. but they are not visible very well, thus I never felt the need to shave them. I just shave them off when I ever I shave off the mustache and goatee), but sideburns and the like hasn't even started to grow yet and perhaps for me never will.  I'm 26. At your age, not even the few small random hairs grew yet on the sides. So it may be too early to tell for you maybe?

<----- The kind of facial hair I grow is shown pretty well in my avatar by the way.  Though it hasn't grown longer yet in that photo, I shaved a week or two back and it hasn't fully come back yet in that photo. 


The goatee part of my facial hair stops right around near or slightly past the edges of my mouth and lines up with my mustache. It grows past the edges just enough to wrap around and connect to my mustache.

As for how far down it goes towards my neck, it thins out half way past the chin on the underside and the final few hairs grow half an inch or so above my adams apple. As far as I can tell I consider my facial hair rather normal. It has a slight reddish shine to it in certain light conditions. I had red hair when I was first born since I have a little Irish genes from my Father's side of the family but turned brown in color later on though. Now the only hint of it is in my facial hair. 

Generally, I let it grow for a little while, but I eventually shave it all off as facial hair is not very comfortable for me in a long term. I constantly fiddle with it and sometimes zits like to hide them selves in it. 

So once it gets too long, I shave it all off in one go. I have yet to trim it or do anything fancy with it.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 1, 2013)

Seconding Apache. Probably just an age thing. Give it a few more years and see how it looks. I never had much facial hair growing up, and this is a recent picture of me with about 5 months growth:


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2013)

Keep on shaving for an year or so.
Shaving the hairs makes them thicker and grow back harder.

I'm sorry chap but you'll have to walk bare faced for a while if you want good facial hair.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 2, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Cut the hairs from your pubic area and with glue, apply as needed.


I hear Scott Ternorman has them for sale.


----------



## RiardasMikelioni (Sep 2, 2013)

As a matter of fact there is a website for beard stuff. Looks really cheap, but a lot of active people there. http://jefffsbeardboard.yuku.com/


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 2, 2013)

Apache Thunder said:


> 18 seems a bit young for someone to start growing any hair on the sides.


 
Are you being sarcastic or for real o.O


----------



## Apache Thunder (Sep 2, 2013)

Excuse me? I'm just trying to speak from my own experience. Wasn't trying to be sarcastic. Nor was I trying to be "for real". It was just a statement.... I'm sure there are some that start growing beards at 18, but I'm certainly not one of them.


----------



## Lacius (Sep 2, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Shaving the hairs makes them thicker and grow back harder.


 
This is a common misconception.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_misconceptions#cite_note-shaving-227


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 2, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> If we go by your avatar image, you most likely have the Dangerous "Joe Jackson" or "Chin strap" beards. Barely visible


Actually, I have a goattee and moustache, which puts me very high on the trustworthiness list.



Spoiler



But regardless of facial hair, you should never trust a ninja 


 


DinohScene said:


> Keep on shaving for an year or so.
> Shaving the hairs makes them thicker and grow back harder.


That's just a myth that refuses to die.  Shaving hair does *not* make them grow back thicker.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 2, 2013)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I hear Scott Ternorman has them for sale.


 
Lol, remind me to feed him some "homemade" chili


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 2, 2013)

Apache Thunder said:


> 18 seems a bit young for someone to start growing any hair on the sides.


 

What? I had a full beard by the time I was 16.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Sep 2, 2013)

Well I suppose it all comes down to when you hit puberty. Facial hair is far from consistent from one person to the next. 

And I always thought there was something fishy about that hair growing back thicker after being shaved myth. The hair that's visible is not living tissue. (Thus the reason cutting it doesn't result in extreme pain.  ). So I just can't see how the hair "knows" when it's been shaved.

You could say the razor tugging on the hairs would somehow signal them to, but what about when I when ever I fiddle with my facial hair with my fingers? It doesn't result in it suddenly growing longer and the forces involved are the same or greater then that of a razor. (provided the razor doesn't have dull blades and is being used properly)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 3, 2013)

Apache Thunder said:


> 18 seems a bit young for someone to start growing any hair on the sides.


I had a full beard since I was 11 or 12. I've been manly since before I knew how to properly do algebra.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 3, 2013)

Everyone grows hair differently. Take me for example, i cant grow a mustache/beard (unless u call this peach fuzz i have a beard) to save my life. Different race and ethnic groups grow hair at different rates. The guyanese and Indians of the world grow hair like its a cheat code. I knew one kid who had a beard in kindergarten.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 3, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Everyone grows hair differently. Take me for example, i cant grow a mustache/beard (unless u call this peach fuzz i have a beard) to save my life. Different race and ethnic groups grow hair at different rates. The guyanese and Indians of the world grow hair like its a cheat code. I knew one kid who had a beard in kindergarten.


You went to Kindergarten with Chuck Norris the most interesting man in the world?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 3, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You went to Kindergarten with Chuck Norris the most interesting man in the world?


 
maybe. It wasn't a full beard per say but to have so much on his face at 5 or 6 (don't even get me started on his arms) was amazing to me. He was probably born with pubic hairs.


----------



## Issac (Sep 3, 2013)

I have bad facial hair growth as well. I get a stache quickly, but the rest comes slowly and patchy. many bald spots and stuff... I've heard losing weight can help, and / or drinking beer. something with B2 vitamins too.... meh.

I just shave and look like a baby instead.


----------

